# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  SOS ! AMIGA sur android : ça ne marche plus...?

## Tupac

Bonjour,

amigaïste convaincu, mon rêve d'avoir mon amiga sur moi en permanence s'est réalisé quand j'ai pris un smartphone sous android (j'ai un GS10 en ce moment).
Tout marchait bien (cloanto "amiga forever" pour les roms, Uae4all2, Uae4arm, UAE4Droid comme émulateurs), tout, même les savestates, le contrôle à la souris pour les point n clicks, les jeux AGA, tout. Impec. Le bonheur. ::wub:: 
(et si quelqu'un veut des conseils, pas de problème, je commence à piger le fonctionnement du truc)

Mais depuis que j'ai lancé la MAJ de février 2021 pour* android 11*, eh bien.... fini, ça ne marche plus. J'ai beau désinstaller réinstaller, lancer la détection des roms, relancer Amiga forever, déplacer mes ADF dans des répertoires différents, sur carte SD ou la mémoire interne, pffft plus rien "KICKSTART non détecté".  ::blink:: L'émulateur se lance, mais impossible de lancer aucun jeu.  ::(:  D'ailleurs, les émulateurs ne détectent même plus mes ADF.  ::huh::  ::zzz::  

J'ai beau fouiller internet, je ne trouve pas de forum consacrés au sujet. Les programmeurs ne répondent pas aux questions. Il n'y a même pas de faq ou de manuels explicatifs de ces émulateurs. Si ça se trouve, il y a peut-être une manip simple à réaliser pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre? Sans rooter mon smartphone pour récupérer une ancienne version d'android, s'entend.

Voilà, bouteille à la mer ! Y a t'il des fans de l'émulation amiga sur android, et si oui, avez-vous ce problème? Avez vous une solution? Ou y a t'il une page quelque part sur la toile consacrée au sujet?

Au secours, et merci d'avance !!!

Christophe

----------


## Marmottas

Moi je découvre que ça existe surtout (je n'y avais jamais pensé)
En même temps, à part pour les p n c ou faire tourner State of the art, ça me parait pas très ergonomique pour le jeu (mais je joue peu sur smartphone)

Désolé de ne pas apporter de solution par contre

----------


## Tupac

:^_^:  merci quand même. 
Ben, à l'usage, et je joue autant sur un vrai amiga, que sur PC, que sur mon téléphone, c'est vraiment agréable. J'ai refait tout Croisière pour un cadavre et Hook sur mon téléphone (prendre une souris bluetooth), Lionheart, Turrican2, tous les grands noms du jeu de plateforme sont aussi géniaux, même si les contrôles sont sur l'écran tactile. Et il existe des joysticks ou autres manettes spécialisées, mais j'ai pas testé, c'était déjà parfait comme ça. Bref, vous aimez l'amiga? Lancez vous, ça vaut le coup. 
Dès que j'aurai réglé mon screugneugneu de bug depuis la MAJ d'android..............

----------


## Marmottas

Faudra que j'essaie mais je me vois mal jouer à Ruff n tumble sur mon téléphone quand même... ::P:

----------


## Tupac

> Faudra que j'essaie mais je me vois mal jouer à Ruff n tumble sur mon téléphone quand même...


 :^_^:  ruff n tumble, Gods, chaos engine, lemmings, etc etc tout marche très bien. (mais peut être qu'un joystick spécialisé sera utile, pour gagner en maniabilité, sur certains jeux de plate forme ou les jeux de baston). Lemmings, injouable sans souris. 
Enfin tout marchera très bien dès que le problème avec la MAJ android sera résolu.... Il doit bien y avoir des fans d'amiga sur les forums de canard ? Je sais pas si j'ai bien placé ma discussion

----------


## Wolverine

Peut être voir si l'autorisation d'accéder au stockage n'aurait pas sauté suite à l'update ?

----------


## Marmottas

> Lemmings, injouable sans souris


Ok, je m'en vais alors  ::P: 




> Il doit bien y avoir des fans d'amiga sur les forums de canard ? Je sais pas si j'ai bien placé ma discussion


Y en a (et de l'autre camp aussi  ::P: )

UAE4Droid  fonctionne chez moi (avec State of the art) mais j'ai un vieux téléphone sous Android 9 alors à nouveau pas d'un grand secours pour toi... (et l'image de la ROM vient de mon A1200  :Cigare: )

----------


## Tupac

Bon, ptite MAJ de mon post pour dire que c'est sans doute un problème d'autorisations d'accès, mais que j'ai beau essayer, je n'ai pas encore pu résoudre le problème, assez incompréhensible. Toutes autorisations accordées, les simulateurs persistent à ne pas trouver les rom, et m'empêchent même d'indiquer le chemin manuellement.

----------


## vectra

J'ai une install sur mon PC mais je n'envisage pas du tout de la passer sur Android.
Merci de m'informer que je perdrais mon temps à le faire.

----------


## Tupac

> J'ai une install sur mon PC mais je n'envisage pas du tout de la passer sur Android.
> Merci de m'informer que je perdrais mon temps à le faire.


Hummm perdre votre temps à le faire? En fait, je suis peut-être seul à avoir ce problème, puisque je ne trouve pas de forum sur le sujet, même en anglais. Jusqu'au mois dernier, l'émulation amiga sur mon téléphone marchait à la perfection, une merveille, comme sur PC (et avoir son amiga dans la poche, c'est le pied). Il y a forcément une solution simple connue de quelqu'un... Pour le moment, je croise les doigts pour une MAJ à venir d'amiga forever (ou d'UAE4all2) pour rétablir la compatibilité avec android 11.

----------


## Marmottas

> Pour le moment, je croise les doigts pour une MAJ à venir d'amiga forever


La 9 n'a rien changé ? (en même temps, je ne vois pas le rapport puisque tu n'utilises que les ROMs)
https://www.amigaforever.com/news-events/af-9/

----------


## Tupac

> La 9 n'a rien changé ? (en même temps, je ne vois pas le rapport puisque tu n'utilises que les ROMs)
> https://www.amigaforever.com/news-events/af-9/


bah, là, c'est leur logiciel pour windows. Excellent d'ailleurs, je recommande. Bon, j'espère qu'ils feront aussi vite une maj pour la version mobile...

----------


## Alexsandro111

Oui, j'attends avec impatience la mise à jour!

----------


## Tupac

Voilà, je reviens sur ce problème, qui n'est toujours pas résolu. J'ai envoyé un mail à l'auteur de Uae4all2 et Uae4arm, et un message à Amiga Forever, tous en attente de réponse. Y a encore quelqu'un qui bosse là dessus ou pas? 

En désespoir de cause, j'ai remis en fonction mon vieux samsung GS4 de 2014, qui tourne sous Android 4.2.2. Comme il n'a pas subit de mise à jour sauvage depuis un paquet d'années ::happy2::  (et en plus je l'ai rooté, ceci expliquant peut-être cela), tous mes émulateurs fonctionnent encore dessus. Ouf. Je me relance une partie de Indiana Jones IV fate of Atlantis, avec souris bluetooth un régal.

----------


## Tupac

:;): Bonnes nouvelles de juillet, après des mois de galère à la recherche d'une solution. J'étais sur le point de rooter ma machine, pour revenir à une version antérieure d'android, ou mettre une rom custom, et ainsi peut être débloquer la situation. Et puis dans le paramètrage d'initialisation de uae4arm, j'ai découvert et choisi "external storage" (ou pourtant mon kickstart ni aucun adf ne se trouve sur ma carte SD, tout est sur la mémoire interne du phone), et j'ai pu rechoisir à la main la rom. ça marche. Sauf que je dois refaire la manoeuvre à chaque démarrage de l'émulateur.
uae4all2 remarche aussi. Disons qu'il se lance, mais je n'arrive toujours pas à lui indiquer le chemin des adf, donc pour le moment, peut pas jouer avec. :tired: 

Donc, pas de root, yea mon amiga de poche est de retour. Mais c'est passé à un doigt du root (il paraît que rooter un gs10 est très dur)

Tiens, au passage, rien à voir ou presque, mes jeux de wadget eye games installés depuis 1 an ne fonctionnent plus (Gemini Rue, tout ça). Parce qu'ils ont été retirés de la vente sur google playstore? pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff  ::wacko::

----------


## Clad

Fun fact: le contraire est aussi possible. On peut faire tourner Android sur un Amiga. (mais pas AmigaOS, faut installer yellow dog)

----------

